# Death Thread



## Jelly (Jan 18, 2010)

How have you come to terms with death?


----------



## Rytes (Jan 18, 2010)

I used to be terrified of it, but once you realize how it's just gonna fucking happen... it's almost relaxing (to me, not if someone I loved died)


----------



## Azure (Jan 18, 2010)

In respect to our own, or the death of others?

As for my own, well, it's gonna happen, so I don't really fear it.  What I do fear is dying slowly, or becoming a vegetable.

As to others, relatives and stuff, those can be very sad depending on how close you were to the person and their respective impact on your life.  My mother died yesterday, so I'm an emotional shitfuck right now. But if they're not really someone I knew, I really don't have an opinion on it one way or the other.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Meh I have Ive delt with death enough that ive gotten cold to it but having faith helps a lot though.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

I used a potion on him and he left. So yeah I've come to terms with Death.
Only a gamer who has played a certain old game would get it..


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 18, 2010)

Death happens, you can't stop it. Religious or not, you'll be a rotted corpse eventually.

So yeah, no biggie for me.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 18, 2010)

I didn't exist for eons before my birth.  The world continues to release it's grip on me and I drift out of consciousness every night.  It's nothing new.  The only difference is that I won't come back in the morning.


edit: "I was not; I have been; I am not; I do not mind." â€• Epicurean epitaph.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 18, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> How have you come to terms with death?


To quote the great philosopher and guru, George Carlin:
_"I don't want to die.  That's the whole secret of life...*not dying!*  I figured that  shit out alone in third grade."_

Too bad he didn't practice what he preached, having died & all.  Sheesh, what a hypocrite.  

How I come to grips with death: to live as long as the laws of physics & our technology will allow.  If that means I get hit by a bus tomorrow & die, sux hardcore... but so be it.  If that means I live to be 75, 175, 275, 1075 or 1,000,075... I'll take whatever I can get.  I'm not afraid of death, but frankly, the world's a very interesting place.  Yes, I believe in an afterlife, but I'm in no hurry to get there.  I'd like to experience as much of this life as I'm able to.

If that means getting organs replaced with artificial ones or cloned ones or having them rebuilt from the inside out via some sort of army of nanobots, it all sounds good to me.  If, when that can no longer sustain my biological life, I can download the contents of my brain into a machine... great; make it happen!

The only thing I won't do is cryonics... at least not until after we've developed the ability to bring someone back from a cryogenic state.  Since the damage is done during the freezing process, I seriously believe that those who are frozen today won't likely be unfrozen... ever.  Yes, they take every precaution available with today's technology to protect the body right down to the cellular level.  But even with all those precautions, they're still limited by today's technology.  Rather than having them drain my blood & replace it with cooled antifreeze as soon as my heart stops, I'd much rather they do everything possible to restart it.  You realistically can't do both.  I'd rather a long shot of having another few minutes of life than the ultimate hail mary pass of being revived at some point hundreds of years in the future.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't. I freak out if I even see a dead animal, like roadkill, etc.


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 18, 2010)

I had a couple of near-death experiences as a kid, and one in my adult life. I'm not going to go into details, as I know you all will just mock me unmercifully... but let's just say it gave me a pretty good idea that there's nothing to be afraid of after death. 

That, and I've just rationalized it... everyone dies, there's nothing you can do about it, and fearing it and/or ignoring it only wastes what little time we do have. Besides, it's like I read somewhere, the purpose of life is not to arrive at death safe and unscathed; you should slide in sideways, dirty and out of breath, yelling "Goddamn what a ride!"


----------



## Dass (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't. Nor do I see myself doing so any time soon.

In fact there's been a couple times recently where fear of death was the only thing stopping myself from suicidal levels of depression.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

yea. there's nothing to do but come to terms with it. i used to live every day of my life worrying about doing this and doing that because i was afraid i would get myself killed, but deep down that's no different than living in a plastic room for the rest of my life. ultimately, we die anyway. there's no avoiding it, so there's no point but to accept it.

i suppose you could say i took on an "i don't care" attitude, but it's just because that's the best way to treat. life, birth, death, it all happens every day. we have people born every second, and in their gateway, someone leaves. the cycle is endless.

so, the best way to look at it is that my gateway into dying will be someone else's trip into the world. who knows? maybe we come back. maybe we all go into waiting when we die for a second chance at life. who says eternity is something in the clouds?

i guess it's just taking a mystery box. i don't want to know when i will die, or how, or what will happen when i die. i just want to enjoy the time i'm given with the people who's lives were set next to mine.

when someone else dies, of course i'm upset. i get sad for people i don't even know, sometimes. but, it's just a gift of wings for something that was weighed down too much in this world. regardless of what afterlife we go into, we all get our wings when we die...wings that give you freedom to do what you always wanted to do in life.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 18, 2010)

Telnac said:


> To quote the great philosopher and guru, George Carlin:
> _"I don't want to die.  That's the whole secret of life...*not dying!*  I figured that  shit out alone in third grade."_
> 
> Too bad he didn't practice what he preached, having died & all.  Sheesh, what a hypocrite.



I saw his last show.  He had a whole bit about how fun it was to cross out his dead friends' names in his address book (Of course, everything's digital now, which is even better, because you can DELETE them!).  It was great.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> I haven't. I freak out if I even see a dead animal, like roadkill, etc.


You freak out in your pants.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> You freak out in your pants.



...says the pedophile.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 18, 2010)

I came to terms with it a while back. If I could, I would like the exact date of my death. It would be quite liberating, knowing how much time you'd have left. 

Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYiahoYfPGk 

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way.
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain.
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today.
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you.
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun.

So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again.
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older,
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death.

Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time.
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over,
Thought I'd something more to say.

Home, home again
I like to be here when I can
And when I come home cold and tired
Its good to warm my bones beside the fire
Far away across the field
The tolling of the iron bell
Calls the faithful to their knees
To hear the softly spoken magic spells.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 18, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I came to terms with it a while back. If I could, I would like the exact date of my death. It would be quite liberating, knowing how much time you'd have left.



Two years, seventeen days.  From a stroke.  GOOD DAY!


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

I deal with it daily when I put people out.

what


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 18, 2010)

"I think the slain care little if they sleep or rise again" 

Simply put, those who have died don't care, why should I?


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't enough experience with the issue to come to any kind of conclusion or philosophy about it, to be honest. 

For the most part I put it in the back of my head. No reason to think about it if it is not pestering me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 18, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Two years, seventeen days. From a stroke. GOOD DAY!


 
I'm sorry. I don't do coke.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> ...says the pedophile.


...Says the guy who can't come up with a good insult.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ...Says the guy who can't come up with a good insult.


That wasn't supposed to be an insult as much as a statement of fact.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm pretty content with the fact I'll rot in the ground someday. Nothing I can do to stop it. I hope the afterlife offers something, but if it doesn't, I won't be surprised. Well. I won't be anything.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 19, 2010)

Guys.
Pretty please don't shit up my nice thread.
I made it so you guys could talk about the fact that you're dying.

And even though sex, and the disturbing revelations of youth are both some of the most direct connective tissue to death in many cultures; lets talk solely about death itself and how you're confronting it.

Thank you,
jelly


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 19, 2010)

Too busy living to think about dying. It's inevitable anyway, so why bother, um, bothering?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 19, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Guys.
> Pretty please don't shit up my nice thread.
> I made it so you guys could talk about the fact that you're dying.
> 
> ...


 
Death doesn't happen. All things are recycled in the end, and whatever made up my spirit sinks back into the aether to manifest itself someplace else. This is a stage I am at. And what "I am" isn't truly what i've been and what I really am.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 19, 2010)

I've gone this long without dying, let's see how far I can manage it.

I have some, ah, kind of strange ideas and all about death and dying that I'd rather not say out in public because I know this place well enough that any remarks upon spirituality are mocked and derided, but let's just say that I'm not afraid of dying.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 19, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Death doesn't happen. All things are recycled in the end, and whatever made up my spirit sinks back into the aether to manifest itself someplace else. This is a stage I am at. And what "I am" isn't truly what i've been and what I really am.



Or Jesus Fish here could post what I was thinking, y'never know....


----------



## Sabian (Jan 19, 2010)

Why be afraid? If I was afraid of dying I wouldn't have done half of the awesome shit I have. Besides, I am more paranoid of just getting injured than full blown dead. I would rather die doing something fun then die after laying in a coma for 20 yrs.

So remember, the next time you wake up ask your self if you want to live awesome, or die sad and wishing you did more with your life. 


"You can rest when your dead, shred the gnar while your alive"  -Random guy from the surf


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2010)

I want to create a device that can stop your heartbeat immidiatly and make you die fast without any abnormal pain.
Also, death itself doesn't scare me, but the things after death that come before death.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 19, 2010)

Everybody is going to die someday. I fully intend to deserve it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 19, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I want to create a device that can stop your heartbeat immidiatly and make you die fast without any abnormal pain.
> Also, death itself doesn't scare me, but the things after death that come before death.



Gun. High caliber. In mouth. Painless. 

Cyanide is also fairly quick.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I haven't.



^


----------



## Attaman (Jan 19, 2010)

This on how to deal with people you know dying, or how we feel about knowing that we have to die?

If the later, I don't so much "fear" death.  I know it's going to happen, and the most I can do is put it off.  However, I am not going to put more effort into putting death off than I am in having a good time - what point is there in living a hundred years if all of it was spent doing nothing?  Furthermore, how do I even know I'll want to be alive after, say, 80, and that my mind won't be decayed to the point I don't even know my mother's name?

What I do "fear" about death is three things:
1)  Dying in a crappy way.  Being eaten by a Lion?  Eh, not as bad as it could be.  Being eaten by a Lion because I was drunk and climbed into the Lion's Pen in the zoo, and took a piss on its face as a dare?  Bad, very very _very_ bad way to go down.
2)  Dying with too little done / my goals incomplete.  My goals are, for the most part, simple and pretty much achieved now:  Have a good life, learn amazing things about the universe I live in, etcetera.  However, there is something I truly want done before I die:  A legacy.  It may not be true immortality, and eventually even the legacy will die, but it's something.  Even if my name only goes on for a hundred years after my death, that's a hundred more years that it's been proven that I existed.
3)  Dying without anyone knowing.  Now, this is not to say I want to die in a very public place / spectacular fashion.  No, what I want to avoid is dying but not having anyone I knew know about it.  I can understand a few people missing it - information does not travel perfectly.  However, if a significant number of people who knew me and would care about my passing are unaware of said event, well, fuck.  

I don't particularly fear any afterlife that may or may not exist.  "Oh, hell, if I'm going here I'm already fucked and nothing I can do is changing that.  Thank you, Random Omnipotent Being, for being so dickish as to give an eternity of torment for a finite amount of time's actions."  "Oh look, heaven.  I'll be down with the buffalo wings if anyone needs me."  "Hey, I'm a rabbit!  Hoppity hop!  I hope I don't forget about my past... er... past what?  Ooh!  Me hungry!"  "What do you know?  I achieved enlightenment!  What're the odds?"  "Oh, neat, Valhalla.  Dunno why I'm here, but pass me a stein and drumstick!"  "[Snip nothingness here]"

Seriously, whatever happens after death doesn't really bother me.  Not to say I don't have _preferences_ of what happens after I die, but I'm not going to go crazy in my final days looking for a way to min-max my number of beneficial afterlives against my detrimental ones.


----------



## Isen (Jan 19, 2010)

I am in a period of philosophical transition.  I am pretty much agnostic/skeptical about everything at the moment.  I'm not letting myself worry about death right now because it can't be helped and I'm trying to keep such angst from further muddling my ability to think and reason clearly.  Maybe meditating on death more would serve me well and I'm being intellectually dishonest in a way.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Gun. High caliber. In mouth. Painless.
> 
> Cyanide is also fairly quick.



But I have no time for calibers in just guns.

Let's ust stick nitroglycerin in somebodies soup and say:
KAPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
*dead*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

"Look to the future but never death" a quote from my grandfather.


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm comfy with dying.. but I owe people shit, so I'm not going to be able to die before I find happiness. And then I'll not want to die.

Well that sucks.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 19, 2010)

Isen said:


> I am in a period of philosophical transition.  I am pretty much agnostic/skeptical about everything at the moment.  I'm not letting myself worry about death right now because it can't be helped and I'm trying to keep such angst from further muddling my ability to think and reason clearly.  Maybe meditating on death more would serve me well and I'm being intellectually dishonest in a way.



Anything we can help with?


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 19, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> But I have no time for calibers in just guns.
> Let's ust stick nitroglycerin in somebodies soup and say:
> KAPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *dead*



Exploding soup? I like the way you think, boy.


----------



## Isen (Jan 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Anything we can help with?


Eh, I don't think so.  

I feel like I'm going to end up either an atheist and existentialist or some kind of Christian.

I am somehow predisposed towards both skepticism and mysticism. 

Why don't bookstores around here sell Kierkegaard?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 19, 2010)

Isen said:


> Eh, I don't think so.
> 
> I feel like I'm going to end up either an atheist and existentialist or some kind of Christian.
> 
> ...



Nobody likes the Jews for Jesus.  Just sayin'. 

edit: I confused you with another user, which is why this wasn't funny.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Exploding soup? I like the way you think, boy.


Radioactive cyanide muffins FTW!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 19, 2010)

Used to fear it. Now I'm like whatever, especially since I have a feeling that when we die, we're not really dying, just going into another dimension somewhere.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Radioactive cyanide muffins FTW!


Sign me up! I was planning on blueberry tonight, but what the hey. p:


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 19, 2010)

Ummm...it happens. No need to dwell on it. 

Sucks if it happens to someone you love, but there's nothing that can be done, so you might as well remember the good times you had with them.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm at terms with my own death, and it has allowed me to appreciate and enjoy life more.  The length of time I have left isn't as important as how I make use of that time.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 19, 2010)

I make it a point not to fear that which is inevitable but maintain to prolong it as is necessary. As for the deaths of others, I find myself listless be it by chance or design.


----------



## MissMayhem (Jan 19, 2010)

theres a part were all born with that makes sure it scares us. me i'm curious about the process of death, mainly how blurry the line is with new medical technology and breakthroughs.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 19, 2010)

We do not die because we have to die; we die because one day, and not so long ago, our consciousness was forced to deem it necessary. 
Antonin Artaud
French actor, critic, & drama theorist (1896 - 1948)

Death is nothing but a release to try again or move on. It's like the reset button on an N64, you can either try it again for the 376th time to make the game work again, or you can move on with your life.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 19, 2010)

Comforts me to realize I am following my ancestors and loved ones even if just to oblivion.
Also comforted in the fact that I won't be leaving the same way I came in, you know...moms vagingo


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 19, 2010)

I could careless about dieing or you guys dieing as well :\


----------



## Lobar (Jan 19, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I could careless about dieing or you guys dieing as well :\



what are your feelings on biggie and tupac


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jan 19, 2010)

There's nothing to come to terms with.  Death is quite permanent and a part of life.



Lobar said:


> what are your feelings on biggie and tupac




Kick him in the balls why don't you.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2010)

I broke it down in my mind, realized and accepted it as a inevitability. Everybody and everything dies. This was probably done at a young age, I would guess ten-ish. I was sad a little when pets would die, and relatives, but not really any longer than a day or so.

Eventually I guess I become more and more numb to the idea, when I (I think) witnessed somebody die right in front of me (I assume they're dead, but it was/is possible they didn't die) that was pretty much the absolute; I came to terms with death at around the age of 16-17 when witnessing, and performing first aid on somebody was pretty much shot in the face point-blank at a shooting range.

Today the only way I'd be upset if somebody were to die is if it were somebody that I see almost every day, or every week; my grandmother; my father. However it would be the absence of them I would be sad about, just being unable to talk to them anymore. I would be fine with the idea they were dead, it happens. Life will carry on, etc.

As for myself, I've accepted it. I don't fear it, however I don't want to die just yet; too many things to experience, not enough time.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 19, 2010)

Ahhh yes, this eternal subject. All I will say on this is that being a serious Otherkin, I can't wait for the day that I can finally leave this prison and return naturally.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 19, 2010)

Life never ends because I believe it doesn't, so I'm right. Despite all the evidence against my claims.

But seriously, I haven't really, because I'm young and carefree~


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 19, 2010)

I once heard it described as the ultimate orgasm. :> After that it was just like.. mk, I'm cool with that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

Never had anyone Die on me.


----------



## Vintage (Jan 19, 2010)

i don't fear death

right now



Lobar said:


> Two years, seventeen days.  From a stroke.  GOOD DAY!



yes !!


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 19, 2010)

I've come to terms with it. Never really been afraid of dying. I know one day I will, and one day my life will just end. But I'm fine with that.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 19, 2010)

I owe him my soul, but I am okay with that. I have been in debt before.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 19, 2010)

its inevitable. took me some time to understand that back then but i came to terms with it that way fairly well


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2010)

Five hundred twenty-five thousand six hundred minutes~

Times like what, 80? Maybe?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope not scared at all of Death.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 19, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Ahhh yes, this eternal subject. All I will say on this is that being a serious Otherkin, I can't wait for the day that I can finally leave this prison and return naturally.



No offense, but if this life is a horrible prison and death is an assured release back to your true form, why are you still living?  Logically, there is no reason to still be alive if such is true.  Either there's something positive about your "prison" that entails it being worth living in at the time being, or you're not entirely sure about what's going to happen.

For instance, if you believed you were pre-ordained for Heaven - and thus, no matter what you did you'd wind up in Heaven with no penalty - what reason would there be for you to hang around on this planet?  

It just sounds like there's much more to this you're not saying, and it's not as clear-cut as "Life is crap, I know I'm not who I am right now, death is sweet release."


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Jan 19, 2010)

It isn't death which generates any fear for me. After all, that's just an ending of the body. What sometimes bothers me is the chance of taking a long time to die, especially from something debilitating, like dementia. The thought of slowly losing the ability to know who I am, to know those around me, losing the ability to be me and becoming a burden on those around me is far more terrifying than simply ceasing to breathe. Although I would eventually die of some related cause, such as infection due to weakening of the immune system, the loss of faculties is far more frightening.

I don't 'fear' losing those around me to death either. I'm more po'ed about losing them and everything we could do and be. Much as I have my beliefs about what happens to the 'spirit/soul/essence' after death, there is always that tiny nagging voice which says "what if it's all nonsense?". The thought of never being able to interact with my closest and most beloved friends again is far more upsetting/annoying than the thought of them being unable to avoid the inevitable, the death of the body.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 19, 2010)

I haven't.

I didn't care for a long time, but now I do. I haven't done anything worthwhile with my life and it hasn't really been worth living so far. I'm afraid of dying before I get the chance to change that.

I don't really handle other people dying that well either. For as long as I can remember I've always lived in fear of people that I care about dying.

Well that was depressing, thanks jelly.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 19, 2010)

Depends on who's dying.


----------



## selkie (Jan 19, 2010)

Teto said:


> Life never ends because I believe it doesn't, so I'm right. Despite all the evidence against my claims.
> 
> But seriously, I haven't really, because I'm young and carefree~



That's me, even though I've been to three funerals in the past two months. Weeeeeeeird


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 19, 2010)

To me? I don't fear death at all. I mean, at my age currently I do because I haven't accomplished what I wanted in life so far since I still got School and College to finish. 

But all in all, one day I just wanna stare death right in the face, and live to tell the tale. I'm insane I know, but it strangely sounds like a real thrill.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 19, 2010)

From nothingness, we are born.
From death, we are nothingness.
Everything ends one way or another.


----------



## Takun (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so torn on the issue.  I really don't fear death right now.  The pain part sucks and I like avoiding that, but not existing sounds peaceful.  But with other people... it's just hard to grasp that they just aren't there anymore.  That they will never do anything ever again.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't believe I'm gonna die.
I have my reasons.

So woooooooo, life abuse <w<


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

why don't you?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Don't believe I'm gonna die.
> I have my reasons.
> 
> So woooooooo, life abuse <w<



When you do can I loot your corpse?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 19, 2010)

To make everyone feel better, here are the obligatory lyrics for both Dust in the Wind, by Kansas, and Don't fear the Reaper, by Blue Oyster Cult.

DUST IN THE WIND:
I close my eyes
only for a moment
and the moment's gone
all my dreams
pass before my eyes a curiosity
dust in the wind
all we are is dust in the wind

Same old song
just a drop of water
in the endless sea
all we do
crumbles to the ground
though we refuse to see
dust in the wind
all we are is dust in the wind

Now, don't hang on
nothing last forever
but the earth and sky
it slips away

And all your money
won't another minute buy

Dust in the wind
all we are is dust in the wind
dust in the wind
everything is dust in the wind 

DON'T FEAR THE REAPER:
All our times have come
Here but now they're gone
Seasons don't fear the reaper
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain
We can be like they are 

Come on baby... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby take my hand... Don't fear the Reaper
We'll be able to fly... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby I'm your man... 

Valentine is done
Here but now they're gone
Romeo and Juliet
Are together in eternity...
Romeo and Juliet 

40,000 men and women everyday... Like Romeo and Juliet
40,000 men and women everyday... Redefine happiness
Another 40,000 coming everyday...We can be like they are 

Come on baby... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby take my hand... Don't fear the Reaper
We'll be able to fly... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby I'm your man... 

Love of two is one
Here but now they're gone
Came the last night of sadness
And it was clear she couldn't go on
Then the door was open and the wind appeared
The candles blew then disappeared
The curtains flew then he appeared
Saying don't be afraid 

Come on baby... And she had no fear
And she ran to him... Then they started to fly
They looked backward and said goodbye
She had become like they are
She had taken his hand
She had become like they are 

Come on baby...don't fear the reaper


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 19, 2010)

I've had rats all my life, so I've handled death alot, and it never seemed to touch me.  I once ran over a toad, and I felt guilty, and another time we cuaght mice in glue traps and I had to put them out to freeze...  I felt gulity about that too.  But death doesn't bother me.  It's paert of life, and it's gonna happen.  IDK why, perhaps becuase my dominat emotuion is happy, and the others are short lived.  *shrugs*


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

Death is inevitable. Non-existing is something we'll do for a very, _very_ long time. Not scared of it and I'm sure it'll be a new experience. But since living and existing is much shorter, I'll enjoy that first. Not really in a particular hurry to get to death yet.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 19, 2010)

I've always wondered what death would feel like...  Like blackness, or floating, or what?  I'll look forward to seeing what it's like, but I can wait a goo liftime or so before we get to that.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 19, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> I've always wondered what death would feel like...  Like blackness, or floating, or what?  I'll look forward to seeing what it's like, but I can wait a goo liftime or so before we get to that.



I'm not endorsing it, but if you're really that intrigued, try taking a safe dosage of DMT. It's the closest you'll ever come to the real thing without risking much physical danger to yourself. That's what I've heard anyway. I'm way too much of a coward to attempt such things. >.>


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't usually feel comfortable to talk about death. I don't know if I fear it for myself as much as I fear for the person I love. 

It would probably suck more of them.


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> I'm not endorsing it, but if you're really that intrigued, try taking a safe dosage of DMT. It's the closest you'll ever come to the real thing without risking much physical danger to yourself. That's what I've heard anyway. I'm way too much of a coward to attempt such things. >.>



As someone who's tried that route, I'd have to say it really didn't work out that way for me... I ended up spending a few hours in my own personal hell, which, oddly enough, took the form of a crappy assembly line with a smoke break perpetually five minutes away. 

Pissed me off, especially when I found out the guy I took it with spent several happy hours talking to the kaleidoscope people that lived in his forehead...


----------



## Leon (Jan 19, 2010)

I have come to terms with death seeing how its inevitable, and although im young i have pondered over it many many times.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 19, 2010)

Suzaba said:


> I'm not endorsing it, but if you're really that intrigued, try taking a safe dosage of DMT. It's the closest you'll ever come to the real thing without risking much physical danger to yourself. That's what I've heard anyway. I'm way too much of a coward to attempt such things. >.>


 


moonchylde said:


> As someone who's tried that route, I'd have to say it really didn't work out that way for me... I ended up spending a few hours in my own personal hell, which, oddly enough, took the form of a crappy assembly line with a smoke break perpetually five minutes away.
> 
> Pissed me off, especially when I found out the guy I took it with spent several happy hours talking to the kaleidoscope people that lived in his forehead...


 
Same with peyote and shrooms. One experiences ego death, most often. 
But psychadelics can be a mixed bag. What might cause a religious experience in one might cause a mental breakdown in another, and might be entertainment for another.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jan 19, 2010)

Death is something inevitable. When it happens, it happens. 

Yeah, I'm boring.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 20, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Death is something inevitable. When it happens, it happens.
> 
> Yeah, I'm boring.



Ahkmil the femboy came back! yaaaaayy.....
And you are boring.

Death IS inevitable, but you can always make it faster.
In the furture, probably, we would make it slower.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 20, 2010)

No, I haven't made my peace with death and I don't mind saying so.


----------



## Surgat (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, one way or another, eventually Iâ€™ll die, everything about me (personality, accomplishments, experiences,  lessons learned, preferences, hopes, ideas, ideals, etc) will be forgotten or destroyed, Iâ€™ll miss out on new developments in the world, discoveries, and artistic creations, etc. 

However, the same thing will happen or has happened to everybody. While itâ€™s certainly a bad thing, that thought makes it seem less depressing. 

Itâ€™s also important not to get too attached to stuff. There are a large number of things that could happen to you, or outright kill you, at any time even, which you may not always be aware of or capable of doing anything about.


----------



## icecold24 (Jan 20, 2010)

What I fear more is dying young, before having achieved key life goals. Steve Jobs made a point once about getting to a spot in life where you can wake up in the morning and say to yourself, it doesn't matter if I die today...I've lived. 

At nineteen, and just emerging from what was essentially a disastrous adolescence due to mental disabilities I never had treated...if I died tomorrow, I wouldn't be happy in the slightest. At least we can reasonably say death is a fair bit off and I have ample time to make things right.


----------



## Tara (Jan 20, 2010)

When someone I know dies, I go through all your normal coping phases and then I think that the next time someone I know dies I'll be cold to it. But alas I'm not, it still hits me in the chest like an old ladies purse that's full of bricks, and knocks me out of reality for a couple of days. So I can say that no, I haven't come to terms with death. I mean I know that I'm going to die, and those that I love are going to die, but even so, it still scares the crap out of me. 

I would really like to know the exact date that I'm going to die, and when those I love will die as well. 'Cause then I could ensure that I didn't leave anything unsaid, and I wouldn't have an issue getting in fight with my Mom and her storm off to who knows where, 'cause I'd know she'd be coming back seeing as she's not going to die for another three years, lol. I mean you hear about all those people who regret having "I HATE YOU" or something of the sort being the last thing they said to a loved one. And that's kind of what scares me the most. :/


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> what are your feelings on biggie and tupac


 
they aren't furries so I don't get where your logic is going there :\


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Tara said:


> I would really like to know the exact date that I'm going to die, and when those I love will die as well. 'Cause then I could ensure that I didn't leave anything unsaid, and I wouldn't have an issue getting in fight with my Mom and her storm off to who knows where, 'cause I'd know she'd be coming back seeing as she's not going to die for another three years, lol. I mean you hear about all those people who regret having "I HATE YOU" or something of the sort being the last thing they said to a loved one. And that's kind of what scares me the most. :/


 
Meh, I'd like to have at least enough time to realize I'm gonna die. Y'know, enough to think "well shit", and then have that be my last thought. Fuck dying in my sleep.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 20, 2010)

I want to see my death coming about 5 minutes before. I want to see it coming and meet it standing up (figuratively at the least.)

I know I've posted this here before; but here's how I want to go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcW_Ygs6hm0


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 20, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I want to see my death coming about 5 minutes before. I want to see it coming and meet it standing up (figuratively at the least.)
> 
> I know I've posted this here before; but here's how I want to go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcW_Ygs6hm0


 
Holy shit, that would be awesome.


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmm... death? I kind of question it.
I've been in several near death experiences before (I've almost: got hanged, survived a car accident, and near drowned). I guess death likes to mess with me (lol). All I can think of is forget about it and have fun.


----------



## Leon (Jan 20, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Death is something inevitable. When it happens, it happens.
> 
> Yeah, I'm boring.


 
Well your looks make up for it. =3


----------



## InfernalTobias (Jan 20, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> How have you come to terms with death?


 
See it offten enough and you just learn to accepte it.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jan 20, 2010)

Being dead is the easy part. Life is the hard part.


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 20, 2010)

death doesn't really look that bad if you believe in any type of afterlife which I do so you could say I've come to terms with death even though I still got a long life to live


----------

